# Life~



## LovingHimSoMuch (Aug 19, 2008)

I am new here I am 27 years old and live in North Dakota with my husband and our 4 daughters.

Children alone can cause alot of stress exspecially preteens and teens. My daughters are 13,12,6 and almost 2. I stay at home all day with them and do my schooling at nite.

Now to get into why life is so hard!

My father passed away 6 years ago (on this day). My father was the most amazing person ever!! He was only 48 years old when he passed. Everytime around this year gets hard, for everyone! I know ive been depressed since after he died. Since he has died I also had a miscarriage.

Last wendsday my husband and I had gotten into it and I grabbed some Lipozene pills (diet pills) and grab a whole bunch. My husband tried to stop me from taking them but I was in a state of mind of anger. I took three pills and it hit me that my girls need me so I flushed the rest of the pills. Meanwhile my husband had called the cops. The cops and ambulance came and took me to the hospital. The Dr said all I needed was someone to talk to. I get out go home and talk with my husband about everything. Thursday he said he didnt want to be with me no more. I was heartbroken, I wanted to take off and never look back I said goodbye to my girls and everyone thought I was out to kill myself, the cops got called again and they said they were going to take me to "talk" to someone. Needless to say I ended up in the Nut Hut (hubby calls it the funny farm) I had time to think about everything I did and what I wanted and came to realize that I wanted nothing less then my family, my girls and my husband!! So I stayed the night there and my husband came and got me. My "Best" friend had told my husband that I trusted her and not him, that was like a blow. So I called my sister and she said that that came right from my "Best" friend. So I called her and just asked her because I was not here to defend what was being said. She said she never said it we hung up and I get a voicemail from her saying she will not be in the middle of it and shes done with our friendship. Good best friend huh? I was sad I lost my best friend and my father around the same time. Yet she keeps trying to get in the middle by calling my sister and stuff! Back to husband not wanting to be with me. His big issue was that I did not trust him. He went for a motorcycle ride and came back and said "I have thought about it and I want to stay, I love you and in 50 years I want to be sitting here next to you on this couch, whatever it takes to work through this" My heart melted! I love him with everything I got and I know I am no where close to perfect and I know I need help, but the most important thing is he will be by my side the whole way. SO this year has been alittle nuts and I have realized alot of things. But marriage def. needs hard work and unconditional love!!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Read some of the success stories on the forums maybe so insite will help you and your relationship.

draconis


----------

